# my betta and his bowl



## slhause87 (Jun 13, 2008)

so i clean bernie's bowl sometimes every three days to once a week, i just cleaned it last night, and today there are these floaty things in his bowl, not just the usual floatys you know? i don't know if he is sick or what is wrong? pls help!


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Please describe the floaty things..what color?,How big? How has your Bettas behavior changed since the appearance of the floatys? Is he still eating? have you changed his diet? Did you recently add gravel,plants or ornaments?


----------

